# making your own bows



## andra (Feb 23, 2009)

I buy a lot of bows for my little girl, and I'm not really comfortable with using barrettes (I'm quite paranoid about them haha). I was just wondering if anyone knew how to make their own bows? The ones i usually get have pretty ribbons on them and small rubber bands at the back. Looks like they're pretty easy to make. Can anyone share a how-to? Thank you!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (andra @ Jun 20 2009, 09:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794572


> I buy a lot of bows for my little girl, and I'm not really comfortable with using barrettes (I'm quite paranoid about them haha). I was just wondering if anyone knew how to make their own bows? The ones i usually get have pretty ribbons on them and small rubber bands at the back. Looks like they're pretty easy to make. Can anyone share a how-to? Thank you! [/B]


I tried it, it's time consuming and you underestimate the work that goes into them. I had loads of supplies and ended up shipping all my stuff off to the professionals (i.e. Marj) and promise to let her keep on keeping on and I will never be a threat to her in bow making. She does make them with rubber bands on the back instead of barrettes too.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (andra @ Jun 20 2009, 09:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794572


> I buy a lot of bows for my little girl, and I'm not really comfortable with using barrettes (I'm quite paranoid about them haha). I was just wondering if anyone knew how to make their own bows? The ones i usually get have pretty ribbons on them and small rubber bands at the back. Looks like they're pretty easy to make. Can anyone share a how-to? Thank you! [/B]


I personally HATE barrettes LOL but it seems like a lot of people like them. I always use bows with bands for my dogs. www.doggiebowties.com sells GREAT bow making instructions. I highly recommend buying them. They don't cost much and explain in great detail how to make them, what supplies you need, and tips on finding supplies.


----------



## GrandTheftAlice (Jun 1, 2009)

Youtube

Here is a link for a tutorial on making dog bows. I've already made about 20 and I got my baby yesterday :biggrin: They are definitely not as wonderful as Marj's bows but they work and are really cheap to make. I just wanted a "quick fix", but I definitely intend on ordering a plethora of Marj's bows because they look SO fabulous on all of the babies on SM!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

here is a dvd instructional for making bows - she is on my yorkie group and very nice - she also has instructional videos for grooming 

http://crownroyalyorkies.com/


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I do my own bows too.I just do a simple loupe over and stitch then sew on a cute flower button and the covered rubber band ,the kind for babies hair,so it won't pull or break the fur. I sew the button and band at the same time. Saves time sewing and doesn't take long. I want to do some w/ little butterfly buttons I got at Micheals plus got the cutest butterflies and flowers appliques too. I think they'd be adorable on bows,also small silk roses.
I sewed silk roses and leaves and butterfly appliques on my girls' collars and had people asking where I got them. I'll take pix sometime,if anyone is interested,you can make them quite easily.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I'd LOVE to see them! :biggrin:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Here's a quick picture of some bows and the collar and some of the ribbon and butttons and flowers I use. Emily's collar is getting a little worn so time for a new one. But I use silk flowers and butterfly appliques,the silk flowers stand up a bit which is good since Malts have long hair and would hide any flat work done. I put a heavy ring fo rthe leash to latch on to. I used a tin on once and it broke so no taking chances. The bows were just double looped and a button sewn on and then a covered rubber band. Takes so little time to so simple bows. I'm working on fancier ones too. I like making their bows lets them know they're special. Plus it's fun to customize. I want to do something for th elittle man in the group,maybe something w/ dog bones insead of flowers.. The flower and the butterfly buttons have gliter so they show up so much better than the pictures show. They really sparkle.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

What a crafty girl you are! What a great gift idea for a fellow animal lover, too. WAY cool.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't have any pictures or a tutorial but I make bows with a different method 

Here it is

You need:

Fabric Ribbon or ribbons ( not paper ribbon)
Co-ordinated Embellishments- beads, rhinestones, buttons etc
Stiffy ( liquid stiffener, which you buy at a craft store like JoAnn's or Michael's)
Dental floss (the non waxed is best) 
Small bands (rubber or silicone) both available at Sally's Beauty supply-

I use 2 pencils or 2 sharpies or dowels( depending on the size loop I desire).The bow will be as wide as the two dowels. I rubber band the 2 pencils together with strong rubber bands that hold them together. Then I dip the ribbon in "Stiffy" and wipe it off , it will be damp. I wrap the ribbon 2 times around the pencils. Then take the dental floss to tie the middle - and slipping it between the pencils you gather the bow in the middle. then I tie 2 square knots. Then I let them dry. Letting the stiffy dry takes different amounts of time depending on the fabric ribbon weight. Velvet takes longer.

Then I fasten the band ( or 2) to the back by tying with the dental floss ends. You can add beads either by hot glue gun or thread them onto the gather and tying. I think its a good idea to hot glue gun the tied ends to prevent it becoming undone too. This will make a 1 loop bow. You can also use 2 different ribbons , one bow smaller than the other, stacked and tied together. Use your creativity. PM me for any questions.

If you want a slick "patent leather look" you can dip the bow with Modge Podge high gloss sealant. I look for buttons and beads to use as embellishments that match the doggie apparel - (dresses. coats, harnesses) when they are on sale. JoAnns has a button sale about once every 60 days and the beading/jewelry section is growing in choices. You can also steal great buttons off of old clothing before discrding or at thrift stores.........sometimes a $1 dollar thrift store shirt will have $20 worth of rhinestone buttons on it.

The next time I make bows I will take pictures of the making and my bow box. I will be on vacation for the entire holiday- Dec 24-Jan 4 and I plan on doing some sewing and crafts. My bows are not as good as the pros but I love doing crafts and I love my girls wearing stuff that I made for them .

Now mind you I am a grandma of 7 boys and ONLY 1 ( 2 year old) girl that lives 22 hours away, so I am sure my wanting to make these things fills some deep psychological need of mine.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I think we just love our babies so much we want to make special goodies for them or buy special goodies for them. I have 4 Malts and each one has a destinct personality. I can't wait to try the patent bows.
I want to do some holiday themed ones, and maybe some silly ones like cartoon or bunnies or tiny tiaras. I like the the flower ones,maybe some bows w/ little streamers and maybe bells. I put bells on my malts collar when they were young and for some reason it seemed to help w/ the excessive barking,not sure why. If they get too barky,I put bells on them for a while and the noise seems to distract them or redirect their attention so they bark less.
I want to do some jewellery for them but their fur is so long it would get lost on them. When we had Amy,I made her a diamond tennis necklace from 2 old tennis bracelets,showed up realy well against her short black fur. I did little personalized dog tags for them and hung little charms on their collars but over time they lost them. Now they're older so I'll probably do some more charms.

I always stamp their names and phone numbers on new dog tags. Most people don't know if they call the court house they can get the owner's information to help reunite them them w/ their owners.

I have another tag w/ names and phone number,in case a tag falls off, so if they ever get lost ,the person who finds them will call them by their name and be able to reach us. I have our home phone and mobile phone since if your baby was lost,you'd be out looking for them carrying your mobile!
It came in handy once when a customer let Emily out when they walked out and she ended up at the pizza place next door. Some one read the tags and called my mobile.


----------

